# 2012-2013 Young Archers Deer Contest Sign-Up Thread



## BBD8PT1 (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

i am in


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

In dawg!


----------



## 25feetup (Jul 31, 2012)

im in!!!!!!!!


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

sign me up im in!!!


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

im in of course


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

In I am


----------



## hunter97 (Jul 27, 2012)

Im in


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Im in


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

im in


----------



## connor_93 (Jul 24, 2008)

Im in


----------



## Buck-Bomb (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

i"ll give it a go


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Im in


----------



## beastyjames23 (Sep 10, 2011)

im in!


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

im in!


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

bring it!


----------



## hardcorehunter1 (Dec 13, 2011)

im in!


----------



## hardcorehunter1 (Dec 13, 2011)

just a thought, we could have a team hoyt, team bow tech, team mathews etc.


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm in

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scottydro (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm in !!!¡¡¡


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

im in


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

hardcorehunter1 said:


> just a thought, we could have a team hoyt, team bow tech, team mathews etc.


yeah that would be cool


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

brand teams would be cool


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

hardcorehunter1 said:


> just a thought, we could have a team hoyt, team bow tech, team mathews etc.


You can name your teams after we have them put together, but the teams are randomly selected so that wont work......i dont want to be on team parker by myself!


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

let just make a poll for the people that sign up, and see what we got?


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah to see who wants brand names and random right? so its kinda fair to all of us


----------



## hunter97 (Jul 27, 2012)

Tha would be cool!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Brand teams don't work out well.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

how not thow? we could make brand names of 5 for example hoyt team 1 hoyt team 2 ect.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Because there are people who have Parkers, and Diamonds and Bears and it just doesn't even out. It's a lot easier to make random teams and have the seperate teams make names.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

i guess i see your point sorry


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

No problem man. I'm not running the contest so I don't have a say but just thought I'd share some stuff that hasn't worked in the past.

Jake


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Brands wont work, can we stop the suggestions please and focus on the contest itself. If you guys want different things volunteer to run the contest next year


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Fletch125 said:


> Brands wont work, can we stop the suggestions please and focus on the contest itself. If you guys want different things volunteer to run the contest next year


I wasn't telling you what to do kid. I said in my post that I don't have a say.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

i wasnt either i guess i didnt think abount how many brands there are


----------



## C R O W (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Im in on this one!!


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

archerykid13 said:


> I wasn't telling you what to do kid. I said in my post that I don't have a say.


Dont call me a kid. I wasnt even talking to you.


----------



## PSE_shooter97 (Jan 16, 2012)

haha well we all know team PSE would come out on top!! count me in!!


----------



## hardcorehunter1 (Dec 13, 2011)

ok if you don't wanna do brand names thats fine i guess. not my call thats for sure!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

guys shut it! this is a sign-ups thread, u can discuss this on another thread, I said this was for sign-ups only and if u had any questions to PM one of us.

I discussed this topic with someone else and I told them what I'll tell y'all.
it might be uinfair since there are who knows how many guys that shoot mathews, hoyt, amd bowtech, etc, and then theres some that shoot some slightly new brands like Strother, Elite, etc. that arent as big of companies as the others, and it'd take a lot longer.
if u guys want at the end of the contest we can see what brand of bows got the most amount of kills at the end of the contest.

DONT REPLY ON HERE ABOUT THIS, IF U GOT A QUESTION, PM ME!!


----------



## falconsgolie29 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ill give it a try. Im in


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Someone is on their period I see.


----------



## kstrent13 (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

thats not true, I plainly said this thread is for sign-ups only, all other comments should be PM'ed or posted somewhere else.
thats all.


BirdDawg350 said:


> Someone is on their period I see.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

IM in.


----------



## hardcorehunter1 (Dec 13, 2011)

BirdDawg350 said:


> Someone is on their period I see.


hahahahahahaha i was thinking the same thing but i wasn't gonna say it!


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

hardcorehunter1 said:


> hahahahahahaha i was thinking the same thing but i wasn't gonna say it!


We dont have to put you on a team, so either get over yourself and join or cry somewhere else.


----------



## hardcorehunter1 (Dec 13, 2011)

last time i checked, i was laughing, not crying. u seem to be the on crying. and nah, i don't need to do this little contest. i hunt to go out and have fun, help the environment, and enjoy the outdoors. i don't hunt for some little contest. its gonna be dumb i can already tell.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

hardcorehunter1 said:


> last time i checked, i was laughing, not crying. u seem to be the on crying. and nah, i don't need to do this little contest. i hunt to go out and have fun, help the environment, and enjoy the outdoors. i don't hunt for some little contest. its gonna be dumb i can already tell.


Guess what.......nobody cares, if you arent interested in the contest why did you feel the need to chime in on a sign up thread.


----------



## hardcorehunter1 (Dec 13, 2011)

at first i felt like it, but then when i found out that it was being run by cranky little girls, i backed out.


----------



## hardcorehunter1 (Dec 13, 2011)

alright, ignition kid pm'd me and explained everything that was going on. he's a REAL good kid so I'm back in at his request.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

hardcorehunter1 said:


> alright, ignition kid pm'd me and explained everything that was going on. he's a REAL good kid so I'm back in at his request.


Glad you decided to join us


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ignition kid said:


> thats not true, I plainly said this thread is for sign-ups only, all other comments should be PM'ed or posted somewhere else.
> thats all.


i wasnt talking about you. haha
i was talking about fletch


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Apr 5, 2011)

This whole thing is going to be a fuster cluck.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Lol this contest is already going down the drain and it hasn't even started.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

dot be pessimistic about this please. we had one little issue, it's solved and out of the way. By God's grace we're gonna have this contest and have it done right, as long as we all have fun with it, it'll go perfectly fine.


outdoorkid1 said:


> Lol this contest is already going down the drain and it hasn't even started.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Lol this contest is already going down the drain and it hasn't even started.


Exactly what i was thinking. That's why im not going to sign up. It's just gonna fall apart. All i have to say.


----------



## RAK-ATTACK (Aug 14, 2012)

Im in


----------



## Wadelracing (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

im in


----------



## lung beater (Jan 16, 2010)

im in..


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## deerkiller98 (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll be gone this weekend so when I get back I'll close the sign-ups and then I'll get the teams all sorted out.
If I do get time this weekdn I'll close it Saturday but I doubt it.
Clint


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

In!


----------



## Herterskid (Nov 17, 2011)

In!


----------



## Tanner98 (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm one day late. Can I still join? If so, I'M IN!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

okay, since I was out of town for a few days the deadline was delayed, so now I'm gonna close it today, August 27th.
I'll post the teams up tomorrow since I lost the list and will have to write up a new one and then randomly draw them out.


----------

